# Ausländer vs. Migrant



## grafkoks

Wie sagt man heutzutage? Darf ich Ausländer sagen, oder gilt das als rechtsradikal?


----------



## Sowka

Selbstverständlich darfst Du "Ausländer" sagen. Wo ist das Problem?



> Bei der Debatte um Armutszuwanderung geht es auch um die Frage, ob und  wann EU-Ausländer Anrecht auf Sozialleistungen haben. Ein Überblick über  die Ansprüche.


Quelle: Handelsblatt



> Infos für Ausländer


Quelle: DAAD


----------



## berndf

"Politisch inkorrekt" sind generalisierende Aussagen über Ausländer, insbesondere, wenn sie abwertend sind (so wie: "Ausländer sind alles Sozialschmarotzer"). Das Wort an sich gilt nicht "politisch inkorrekt".

_Migrant _bedeutet eigentlich etwas anderes als _Ausländer _(ein Migrant ist jemand, der sein Niederlassungsland, nicht nur sein Aufenthaltsland, wechselt). Insofern hat die Unterscheidung nichts mit PC zu tun.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ist an meinen folgenden beiden Beobachtungen etwas dran?

1) Bei Personen mit Migrationshintergrund ist fast durchgängig von _Migranten _die Rede und kaum jemals von _Immigranten.

_2) Nahezu "ausgestorben" scheint der Begriff _Emigrant.


_Wenn ausnahmsweise von _Immigranten_ die Rede ist, so vielfach in einer Weise, dass mir stattdessen der Begriff _Emigrant _passend erschiene: 

Wenn jemand von Belgien nach Deutschland *emigriert*, dann ist er doch ein *belgischer Emigrant*, und zwar *gleichviel*, ob man nun aus belgischer oder deutscher Perspektive spricht. Gleichzeitig ist er aus deutscher Perspektive ein _*belgischstämmiger Immigrant*. _Trügt mich meine Sprachlogik?


----------



## berndf

Ich würde das nicht so streng sehen. Wenn es in einem Gespräch darum geht, warum er Belgien verließ, würde ich von einem _Emigranten _sprechen. Wenn es aber z.B. um Schwierigkeiten geht, mit der Sprache der neuen heimat zurecht zu kommen, würde ich immer von einem _Immigranten _sprechen, unabhängig davon, ob ich ihn als _belgisch _oder als _belgischstämmig _qualifiziere, wobei ich mit Dir übereinstimme, dass letzteres präziser wäre.


----------



## wildan1

Und was denn von _Einwanderer_​?


----------



## Frank78

Migrant/Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund ist für mich durch und durch ein PC-Begriff für ethnisch Nicht-Deutsche (oder vielleicht sogar Nicht-Westeuropäer), die in Deutschland leben. Ich glaube, niemand würde einen Franzosen, der in Frankfurt lebt als "Migrant"/"Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund" bezeichnen.

Weiterhin werden die Begriffe weder für Auslandsdeutsche, die nach Deutschland zurückkommen, noch für Deutsche, die auswandern, benutzt.

Und überhaupt, wenn ich mich in Hamburg niederlasse, habe ich doch auch einen Migrationshintergrund.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Frank78 said:


> Migrant/Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund ist für mich durch und durch ein PC-Begriff für ethnisch Nicht-Deutsche (oder vielleicht sogar Nicht-Westeuropäer), die in Deutschland leben. Ich glaube, niemand würde einen Franzosen, der in Frankfurt lebt als "Migrant"/"Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund" bezeichnen.
> 
> Weiterhin werden die Begriffe weder für Auslandsdeutsche, die nach Deutschland zurückkommen, noch für Deutsche, die auswandern, benutzt.
> 
> Und überhaupt, wenn ich mich in Hamburg niederlasse, habe ich doch auch einen Migrationshintergrund.


Wikipedia


_Migrationshintergrund ist ein Ordnungskriterium der deutschen amtlichen Statistik zur Beschreibung einer Bevölkerungsgruppe, die aus seit 1949 eingewanderten Personen und deren Nachkommen besteht. [...]  Als Personen mit Migrationshintergrund definiert werden „alle nach 1949 auf das heutige Gebiet der Bundesrepublik Deutschland Zugewanderten, sowie alle in Deutschland geborenen Ausländer und alle in Deutschland als Deutsche Geborenen mit zumindest einem nach 1949 zugewanderten oder als Ausländer in Deutschland geborenen Elternteil“. Somit gehören auch Spätaussiedler und deren Kinder zu den Personen mit Migrationshintergrund. _


----------



## bearded

wildan1 said:


> Und was denn von _Einwanderer_​?


Betr. Einwanderer/Wanderung
Es könnte von Interesse sein, dass für das gleiche Phänomen, nämlich die Migration germanischer Stämme in das Gebiet des (ehemaligen) Römischen Reiches im frühen Mittelalter, deutsche und italienische Geschichtsbücher von verschiedenen Bezeichnungen Gebrauch machen, und zwar:
in deutschen Büchern sind es 'Völkerwanderungen', in italienischen sind es 'barbarische Invasionen'. Alles eine Frage des Standpunktes...
Aber die Frage von wildan über 'Einwanderer' ist bislang unbeantwortet, und ich möchte auch gerne wissen, was die Deutschen dazu (und zu 'Auswanderer' gleichfalls) zu sagen haben.


----------



## Peek

bearded man said:


> Betr. Einwanderer/Wanderung
> ....Aber die Frage von wildan über 'Einwanderer' ist bislang unbeantwortet, und ich möchte auch gerne wissen, was die Deutschen dazu (und zu 'Auswanderer' gleichfalls) zu sagen haben.



a) Auswanderer/Einwanderer
Ich lebe in Land A und verlasse nun Land A, um in Zukunft in Land B zu leben.

1. ich wandere aus Land A aus, ich bin Auswanderer aus Land A
2. ich wandere in Land B ein, ich bin Einwanderer von Land B

zu 1. mit dem Begriff "Auswanderer aus Land A" habe ich keine Aussage darüber gemacht, ob ich in A geboren wurde oder ob ich dort "nur" lange gelebt habe und möglicherweise die Staatsbürgerschaft von Land A angenommen habe. Um hier eine genaue Unterscheidung machen zu können, benötigt man noch zusätzliche Informationen, z.B "gebürtiger (aus Land A)"

b) Migrationshintergrund
Um ehrlich zu sein, die von Schimmelreiter gezeigte Definition war mir bisher nicht bekannt. Ich sehe es so wie Frank78 es beschrieben hat bzw. so ist es mir auch im allgemein üblichen Sprachgebrauch begegnet. Mir erscheint es so, als würde dieser Begriff nur dann benutzt werden, wenn ein signifikanter kutureller Unterschied zwischen den beteiligten Nationen vorliegt, meines Erachtens nach hauptsächlich zwischen östlicher und westlicher Kultur. Dieser Begriff taucht auch häufig im Zusammenhang mit "Integrationsproblemen" auf. (grafkoks zeigt dies hier deutlich durch seine Wortwahl)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Wort "migrare" lediglich "wandern" bedeutet, dürfte letztendlich fast jeder auf diesem Erdball mehr oder weniger einen "Migrationshintergrund" haben, ausgenommen man ist ein direkter Nachfahre eines Ureinwohners. Es hängt nur davon ab, wie weit ich in der Geschichte zurück gehe.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Peek said:


> Mir erscheint es so, als würde dieser Begriff nur dann benutzt werden, wenn ein signifikanter kutureller Unterschied zwischen den beteiligten Nationen vorliegt, meines Erachtens nach hauptsächlich zwischen östlicher und westlicher Kultur.


Ja, das ist der willkürliche Gebrauch. Dann haben ein dunkelhäutiger muslimischer Franzose und wahrscheinlich auch ein katholischer (!) Pole oder Ungar in Deutschland "Migrationshintergrund", ein Däne aber nicht?


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> katholischer (!)



Diese Anmerkung verstehe ich nicht: In Deutschland gibt es ungefähr in gleichen Proportionen Katholiken und Protestanten:
beide etwas über 30 %, Katholiken vielleicht geringfügig mehr - aber das liegt im einstelligen Prozentbereich.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke "Bürger  mit Migrationshintergrund" stellt eine Form der Diskriminierung dar. 
Eigentlich habe ich auch Migrationshintergrund, denn ich bin aus dem Land Thüringen ins Land Sachsen gekommen.
"Migration" bedeutet ja eigentlich, dass man sich bewegt, dass man umzieht, gegebenenfalls in ein anderes Land.
Wenn ich, sagen wir, nach Russland ziehen würde, hätte ich bei neutraler Betrachtungsweise Migrationshintergund. Aber so wird es eben gerade nicht definiert.
Es ist eine bürokratische pseudoeuphemistische  Bezeichnung.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Glockenblume said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> katholischer (!)
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Anmerkung verstehe ich nicht: In Deutschland gibt es ungefähr in gleichen Proportionen Katholiken und Protestanten:
> beide etwas über 30 %, Katholiken vielleicht geringfügig mehr - aber das liegt im einstelligen Prozentbereich.
Click to expand...

Auf Peeks Bemerkung zu *östlicher* und westlicher Kultur hin wollte ich auf die Absurdität hinweisen, einen dunkelhäutigen muslimischen Franzosen oder einen christlichen Polen oder Ungarn als Person mit Migrationshintergrund zu bezeichnen, nicht aber einen Dänen (zwischen den Zeilen: weil er eine germanische Sprache spricht).


----------



## Frank78

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ja, das ist der willkürliche Gebrauch.



Wieso willkürlich? Wer ist denn oberste Instanz was Sprache betrifft, die Sprecher oder Bürokraten, die versuchen einen Begriff allgemeingültig zu definieren?



Schimmelreiter said:


> Auf Peeks Bemerkung zu *östlicher* und westlicher Kultur hin wollte ich auf die Absurdität hinweisen, einen dunkelhäutigen muslimischen Franzosen oder einen christlichen Polen oder Ungarn als Person mit Migrationshintergrund zu bezeichnen, nicht aber einen Dänen (zwischen den Zeilen: weil er eine germanische Sprache spricht).



Was haben germanische Sprachen mit westlichem Kulturkreis zu tun? Die meisten Sprecher romanischer Sprachen gehören mit Sicherheit ebenso dazu.

Moslems und orthodoxe Christen, wo auch immer sie leben, gehören auf keinen Fall zum westlichen Kulturkreis. 

Polen und Ungarn stellen wohl eine Art Grenzfall dar, zum klassischen Abendland werden sie nicht gerechnet.


----------



## lingpil

Frank78 said:


> Polen und Ungarn stellen wohl eine Art Grenzfall dar, zum klassischen Abendland werden sie nicht gerechnet.


Ich sehe es anders. Polen, Tschechien, die Slowakei und Ungarn sind sowohl geografisch als auch kulturgeschichtlich betrachtet eindeutig ein Teil Mitteleuropas und damit auch des Abendlandes. Der einzige Grund warum man sie vielleicht nicht immer als solche wahrnimmt, liegt in der Geschichte der zweiten Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts, die wiederum ingesamt betrachtet nur einen sehr kurzen geschichtlichen Abschnitt darstellt. Und dann kommt vielleicht noch die von Schimmelreiter erwähnte Sprachabgrenzung hinzu.


----------



## ablativ

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke "Bürger  mit Migrationshintergrund" stellt eine Form der Diskriminierung dar.
> Eigentlich habe ich auch Migrationshintergrund, denn ich bin aus dem Land Thüringen ins Land Sachsen gekommen.
> "Migration" bedeutet ja eigentlich, dass man sich bewegt, dass man umzieht, gegebenenfalls in ein anderes Land.
> Wenn ich, sagen wir, nach Russland ziehen würde, hätte ich bei neutraler Betrachtungsweise Migrationshintergund. Aber so wird es eben gerade nicht definiert.
> Es ist eine bürokratische pseudoeuphemistische  Bezeichnung.



Ich kann Deinen Beitrag gut verstehen, möchte aber Folgendes anmerken:

Um rechtsradikalen und deutschnationalen Parolen (_Ausländer raus!, Deutschland den Deutschen! _etc.) entgegenzutreten und um den Begriff der Ausländer genauer zu präzisieren, wurde eine Benennung eingeführt, die eine sprachliche korrekte und wertneutrale Situation widerspiegeln sollte. Nach meiner Einschätzung ist dies mit der Bezeichnung "Migranten" bzw. "Migrationshintergrund" auch gelungen. 

Wie andere Länder, z.B. Russland, eingewanderte Ausländer nennen, ist nicht Gegenstand unserer Diskussion und wäre auch eine Einmischung in deren innerpolitische und sprachliche Angelegenheiten. In verschiedenen mittel- u. südamerikanischen Ländern werden (z.T. nur bestimmte) Ausländer unter unterschiedlichen Bedingungen "Gringo" genannt. Das ist aber deren Sache und entzieht sich unserer Beurteilung.

Wenn der Staat nach US-Vorbild ("no child left behind") Kinder mit Migrationshintergrund (in der Regel sprachlich) fördern wollen, ist das doch eine gute Idee und ein lobenswertes Vorhaben. Dass es hauptsächlich sozial schwache Familien aus östlichen Ländern betrifft und nicht die Dänen, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Aber auch dänische Kinder sind von diesem Programm nicht ausgenommen. Sie sind genauso Kinder mit Migrationshintergrund und werden, wenn Bedarf vorliegt, auch durch diese Hilfsprogramme gefördert.

Die ersten Migranten, die in großer Anzahl nach dem 2. Weltkrieg als "Gastarbeiter" zu uns kamen, waren Italiener aus (in der Regel) Süditalien. Das waren die ersten "Ausländer", deren zunächst vorübergehend geplanter Aufenthalt - obwohl sie aus einem christlichen, hauptsächlich katholischen Abendland stammten - anfangs Integrationsprobleme ("Spaghettifresser") verursachte. Danach kamen Türken mit einem unterschiedlichen Lebens- und Religionsbackground und auch hier gab und gibt es Anpassungsprobleme mit unserer "Leit"-Kultur. Beide Einwanderungsgruppen sind aber Migranten und deren Kinder (zumindest in der ersten Filialgeneration) haben einen Migrationshintergrund. 

Schweizer, die nach Deutschland umziehen, sind Migranten, weil sie aus einem anderen Staat kommen, egal, ob es Deutsch-Schweizer oder italienisch sprechende Schweizer aus dem Tessin sind. Das ist eben der Vorteil, dass man alle, die aus einem anderen Land kommen, ohne Werturteil als Migranten bezeichnen kann und dass diese Personen und besonders auch deren Kinder, selbst wenn sie inzwischen einen deutschen Pass haben, einen Migrationshintergrund haben. Ich kann daran keine bürokratische, aber vor allem keine "pseudoeuphemistische Bezeichnung" erkennen. Wie man einen gut und richtig gewählten Begriff später interpretiert und ob man ihn pejorativ, also abschätzig verwendet, liegt an der Einstellung zu Ausländern und nicht am Begriff selbst.

PS: Meine Frau, mit der ich seit Jahrzehnten verheiratet bin, kommt aus einem außereuropäischen Ausland. Also hat sie selbstverständlich einen Migrationshintergrund, und wenn wir Kinder bekommen hätten, würde ich erstens wahrscheinlich aus Zeitgründen hier nicht schreiben und zweitens hätten auch sie, da ja einer der Elternteile aus dem "Ausland" kommt, einen "Migrationshintergrund". Für mich wäre das selbstverständlich. -
Aus erster Ehe habe ich eine Tochter, die während meines 2-jährigen Stipendiums in den USA geboren wurde. Sie hat - da dort geboren - einen US-Pass und einen deutschen. Aufgewachsen ist sie nur in Deutschland und ihr Englisch ist noch schlechter als meins. Hat sie eingentlich einen Migrationshintergrund?


----------



## Sowka

Ich stimme ablativ zu und möchte noch Folgendes ergänzen: Wer von uns sagt oder schreibt denn "Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund"? Wer fühlt sich dazu gedrängt?

Ich nicht. Mir begegnet diese Formulierung im Zusammenhang mit statistischen Studien und soziologischen/politischen Betrachtungen sowie in journalistischen Arbeiten, die über diese Studien und Betrachtungen unterrichten, und da ergibt sie, in der Weise, die ablativ skizziert hat, großen Sinn. Es gibt noch eine einzige Quelle, wo mir diese Formulierung außerdem unterkommt: In langen, zuweilen hitzigen, Debatten darüber, dass man angeblich "Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund" sagen *muss*.

Das jedoch ist nach meiner Beobachtung und Sprachnutzung nicht der Fall. Ich wohne in einer Stadt, die zu ihren Messen Menschen aus aller Welt an sich zieht. Ich arbeite in einem Unternehmen mit Menschen aus aller Welt zusammen. Niemals sehe ich mich veranlasst oder gar gezwungen, "Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund" zu sagen. Ihr?

Ich habe zum Beispiel türkische, griechische, indische, chinesische, ghanaische, koreanische, US-amerikanische Kollegen, in allen Schattierungen der Hautfarbe und mit den verschiedensten Augenformen. Manche sind nur für ein paar Monate hier, andere arbeiten hier schon seit 40 Jahren. Ich kann doch von meiner indischen Kollegin sprechen. Ich kann von meinem türkischen Kollegen sprechen. Beide sind ausländische Kollegen.

Was man beobachten kann: Manche Menschen (Statistiker, Politiker, Journalisten) verwenden diese Formulierung tatsächlich. Aber das ist deren Entscheidung (und bewegt sich in ihrer Definition), und daraus leitet sich für niemanden eine Pflicht ab.

* * *  * *
Gerade ist mir eine Person eingefallen, bei der ich ganz zwanglos sagen würde "er hat einen Migrationshintergrund". Das ist ein Kollege, dessen Eltern vor 40 Jahren nach Deutschland eingewandert sind. Er ist Deutscher, hat aber eben den Migrationshintergrund, weil seine Eltern migriert sind. Wenn ich darüber spezifisch sprechen wollte, würde ich "Migrationshintergrund" verwenden. Aber das spielt im täglichen Sprachgebrauch keine Rolle.

Hier noch ein paar Fakten: Spätaussiedler etc werden auch unter diesem Begriff gefasst. Quelle: Statistisches Bundesamt.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die Diskussion. Ich habe nicht gemeint, das zum Beispiel die USA das sagen muss. Aber beispielsweise, würde einer meiner Verwandten in die Schweiz auswandern, dann hätte er dort einen Migrationshintergrund. (Nicht von Seiten der Schweiz, aber von Seiten Deutschlands.) Wenn also jede Migration einen Migrationshintergrund erzeugt, ist der Begriff neutral.
Und so wird er hier nicht verwendet.

Ich habe zum Beispiel eigentlich einen Migrationshintergrund, weil ich aus der DDR stamme. Aber dieser Teil meiner Biografie wird abgeschnitten durch die offizielle Definition, die das gesamte heutige Gebiet der Bundesrepublik umfasst. Hierdurch werde ich sogar selbst diskriminiert, ohne dass das groß wahrgenommen wird. Dabei sind die kulturellen und mentalen Änderungen wahrscheinlich größer, als wenn ich zum Beispiel aus der Schweiz, aus Österreich oder aus Italien in die BRD gekommen wäre.
Ist der Begriff "Migrationshintergrund" regional (auf die BRD beschränkt) oder ist es ein allgemeiner Begriff?

Wenn ich in ein anderes Land komme, bin ich dort Ausländer, habe aber keinen Migrationshintergrund, den habe ich erst, wenn ich dorthin ziehe.

Migrationshintergrund gibt, so ist es wohl gemeint, den Unterschied zu Ausländern, die zum Beispiel auf Urlaubsreise sind, an.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Unterschied die Wissenschaft nicht früher zwischen autochthoner und allochthoner Bevölkerung? Oder tun das nicht einige Disziplinen heute noch, z.B. die Geschichtswissenschaft? _allochthon - mit Migrationshintergrund_


----------



## ablativ

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe zum Beispiel eigentlich einen Migrationshintergrund, weil ich aus der DDR stamme.



Dann habe ich auch einen Migrationshintergrund, ich bin Kind eines Vaters aus Sachsen-Anhalt und einer Mutter aus Ostbrandenburg (heute Polen). Aber wohin sollte eine solche Unterscheidung führen? 

Da du oben die USA angeführt hast: Dort haben *alle* Menschen (bis auf die wenigen Indianer, vornämlich in Reservaten untergebracht) einen Migrationshintergrund, wenn dieser Ausdruck dort existieren würde. Es stellt sich hier auch die Frage, bis in die wievielte Generation dieser Begriff eigentlich beibehalten wird. Amerikaner mit amerikanischem Pass sind dort 'Citizens'. Hier in Deutschland sind alle Menschen (auch ohne deutschen Pass) Bürger Deutschlands, wenn sie sich hier dauerhaft niedergelassen haben und besitzen sogar - soweit ich weiß - das kommunale Wahlrecht. Deutschland ist ja traditionell kein typisches Einwanderungsland gewesen (in der Vergangenheit), daher stellt sich auch hier die Frage, ab wann man nicht mehr von Migrationshintergrund spricht.


> Wenn also jede Migration einen Migrationshintergrund erzeugt, ist der Begriff neutral.


So würde ich den Begriff tatsächlich verstehen. Aber nicht in allen Ländern existiert er. 


> Eigentlich habe ich auch Migrationshintergrund, denn ich bin aus dem Land Thüringen ins Land Sachsen gekommen.


Theoretisch könnte man das so bezeichnen, aber diese Art der "Migration" ist einfach nur ein Umzug von einem Bundesland ins andere. In den 1950er Jahren sind wir aus dem Ruhrgebiet in ein Hochschwarzwalddorf gezogen (wo alle 8 Klassen der Volksschule in einem Raum zur gleichen Zeit von einem Lehrer unterrichtet wurden). Dort nannte man uns abfällig "Reingeschmeckte" oder ein wenig freundlicher "Zugezogene".


> Alle Menschen sind Ausländer, fast überall.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Es stellt sich hier auch die Frage, bis in die wievielte Generation dieser Begriff eigentlich beibehalten wird.


Darum ist die Definition des Statistischen Bundesamtes sinnvoll, die ich in Post #8 zitiert habe und deren Kern lautet: _alle nach 1949 auf das heutige Gebiet der Bundesrepublik Deutschland Zugewanderten._ 




ablativ said:


> Hier in Deutschland sind alle Menschen (auch ohne deutschen Pass) Bürger Deutschlands, wenn sie sich hier dauerhaft niedergelassen haben und besitzen sogar - soweit ich weiß - das kommunale Wahlrecht.


Meinst Du _Staatsbürger_​? Das ist man ohne deutschen Pass nicht. Das kommunale Wahlrecht haben gemäß EU-Recht EU-Bürger, andere nicht.


PS
Ich denke, dass man den Begriff _Migrationshintergrund_, wenn man schon glaubt, ihn verwenden zu müssen, gemäß seiner juristisch-bürokratischen Definition verwenden sollte, da er ein juristisch-bürokratischer Begriff ist. Umzug von einem Bundesland ins andere fällt nicht darunter.


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Meinst Du _Staatsbürger_​? Das ist man ohne deutschen Pass nicht. Das kommunale Wahlrecht haben gemäß EU-Recht EU-Bürger, andere nicht.


Danke für die Info. Es war mir nicht bekannt, dass nur EU-Bürger das kommunale Wahlrecht haben. Auch was die Staatsbürger betrifft, hast Du recht, wie ich mich gerade informiert habe; man nennt die von mir bezeichnete Personengruppe "ausländische Mitbürger".


> Darum ist die Definition des Statistischen Bundesamtes sinnvoll, die ich in Post #8 zitiert habe und deren Kern lautet: _alle nach 1949 auf das heutige Gebiet der Bundesrepublik Deutschland Zugewanderten. _


Sorry, den Passus habe ich überlesen; somit habe ich keinen Migrationshintergrund und er würde auch nur auf meine Mutter in Ostbrandenburg zutreffen, weil das inzwischen zu Polen gehört. Aber darum ging es mir gar nicht so, das war nur eine nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Antwort auf Hutschis ebenfalls wahrscheinlich nicht ernst gemeinte Äußerung, dass er auch einen entsprechenden Hintergrund haben könnte.

Meine Frage war die, nach wie vielen Generationen hat man noch diesen Migrationshintergrund? Ab wann ist man uneingeschränkt "deutsch" ohne Hinweise auf seine Abstammung? Ab der wievielten Generation?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Meine Frage war die, nach wie vielen Generationen hat man noch diesen Migrationshintergrund? Ab wann ist man uneingeschränkt "deutsch" ohne Hinweise auf seine Abstammung? Ab der wievielten Generation?


Das ist die brillanteste Frage/Bemerkung im ganzen Thread. Auf die haben die Bürokraten vergessen.


----------



## Hutschi

Schimmelreiter said:


> Darum ist die Definition des Statistischen Bundesamtes sinnvoll, die ich in Post #8 zitiert habe und deren Kern lautet: _alle nach 1949 auf das heutige Gebiet der Bundesrepublik Deutschland Zugewanderten._
> ...



Das ist immerhin eine klare Aussage. Dann zählen deren Kinder, Enkel und Urenkel nicht dazu, wenn sie hier geboren sind.
(Verwendet wird es wohl aber anders.)

(Mein Beitrag weiter oben war insofern ernst gemeint, dass ich versuchte, im Begriff einen vom rein bürokratischen Begriff unabhängigen Sinn zu finden. Zugleich sollte er ernsthaft die Absurdität des Begriffs zeigen. Im übrigen sind solche Begriffe, sofern sie diskriminieren, nie neutral, selbst wenn sie durch neutrale Begriffe ersetzt werden, nehmen diese dann die Eigenschaften der alten an, solange es deren Grundlagen gibt. Ähnliches Prinzip wie bei der Euphemismus-Tretmühle. (_euphemism treadmill))_


----------



## Agiii

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ist an meinen folgenden beiden Beobachtungen etwas dran?
> 
> 1) Bei Personen mit Migrationshintergrund ist fast durchgängig von _Migranten _die Rede und kaum jemals von _Immigranten.
> 
> _2) Nahezu "ausgestorben" scheint der Begriff _Emigrant.
> 
> 
> _Wenn ausnahmsweise von _Immigranten_ die Rede ist, so vielfach in einer Weise, dass mir stattdessen der Begriff _Emigrant _passend erschiene:
> 
> Wenn jemand von Belgien nach Deutschland *emigriert*, dann ist er doch ein *belgischer Emigrant*, und zwar *gleichviel*, ob man nun aus belgischer oder deutscher Perspektive spricht. Gleichzeitig ist er aus deutscher Perspektive ein _*belgischstämmiger Immigrant*. _Trügt mich meine Sprachlogik?



Vielleicht benutzt man häufiger _Migrant _als _Immigrant _oder _Emigrant_, weil der Unterschied für manche zu schwer war? Es ist mir schon passiert, dass ich sozialwissenschafltiche Texte gelesen habe, wo _Emigrant _statt der richtiger Bezeichnung _Immigrant _stand.  _Migrant_ ist halt einfacher ;=)


----------



## Liam Lew's

Schimmelreiter said:


> 1) Bei Personen mit Migrationshintergrund ist fast durchgängig von _Migranten _die Rede und kaum jemals von _Immigranten.
> _


 Das stört mich schon ewig. 





> Wenn jemand von Belgien nach Deutschland *emigriert*, dann ist er doch ein *belgischer Emigrant*, und zwar *gleichviel*, ob man nun aus belgischer oder deutscher Perspektive spricht. Gleichzeitig ist er aus deutscher Perspektive ein _*belgischstämmiger Immigrant*. _Trügt mich meine Sprachlogik?


 Würde für dich auch "belgischer Immigrant" funktionieren?




Agiii said:


> Vielleicht benutzt man häufiger _Migrant _als _Immigrant _oder _Emigrant_, weil der Unterschied für manche zu schwer war? Es ist mir schon passiert, dass ich sozialwissenschafltiche Texte gelesen habe, wo _Emigrant _statt der richtiger Bezeichnung _Immigrant _stand.  _Migrant_ ist halt einfacher ;=)


Es ist einfacher aber auch unpräzise/ungenau. In einigen Kontexten ist es schlichtweg falsch. Zum Beispiel wenn wir uns in einem demographischen Kontext mit der Migrationsrate eines Landes befassen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Eben nicht. _Belgischer Emigrant _oder_​ belgischstämmiger Immigrant._


----------



## Liam Lew's

Schimmelreiter said:


> Eben nicht. _Belgischer Emigrant _oder_​ belgischstämmiger Immigrant._



Für mich kann "belgisch" zwei Dinge bedeuten.
Entweder belgisch = belgischstämmig. Oder belgisch = das Land Belgien betreffend.

Damit wäre "belgischer Immigrant" für mich höchstens mehrdeutig aber im Bezug auf einen nach Deutschland emigrierten Belgier nicht zwangsläufig falsch.


----------



## Frank78

ablativ said:


> Meine Frage war die, nach wie vielen  Generationen hat man noch diesen Migrationshintergrund? Ab wann ist man  uneingeschränkt "deutsch" ohne Hinweise auf seine Abstammung? Ab der  wievielten Generation?



Ganz einfach, wenn man selbst das Bekenntnis dazu abgibt. <...>


----------



## Agiii

Liam Lew's said:


> Es ist einfacher aber auch unpräzise/ungenau. In einigen Kontexten ist es schlichtweg falsch. Zum Beispiel wenn wir uns in einem demographischen Kontext mit der Migrationsrate eines Landes befassen.



Das macht aber keiner. Diese _Immigrant/Emigrant_ -> _Migrant _Transformation findet nur in der Umgangssprache statt. Wenn sie überhaupt stattfindet, woran ich zweifle. Ich lese eine Menge deutsche Zeitungen, vor allem Gesellschafts- und Politikteile: In Kontexten, wo es klar ist, es geht um Ausländer in DE habe ich schon von Migranten gelesen. Dann ist es aber total klar was gemeint ist. Deswegen ist das auch nicht unpräzise oder ungenau. In Medien vereinfacht man übrigens so wie so Vieles, damit man es besser lesen kann. Ich würde nicht sagen, man macht Texte dadurch unpräzise oder ungenau. Dann würde man ja kurze Texte und Cartoons (ich liebe Cartoons) als das Unpräziseste und Ungenaueste was es gibt interpretieren müssen.


----------

